# Fayetteville, WV- ID: 7881 Zorro, M adult, black



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

LINK: FAYETTE COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL PETFINDER SITE 

Zorro is listed as a german shepherd mix, though he sure looks pb to me. If anyone thinks he is a mix please have this thread removed. 

The Fayette County Shelter is a kill shelter,very rescue friendly and good to work with. It's also a VERY remote shelter... not much local adoption activity goes on there. They have low pull fees for rescues, but their regular adoption fee is very reasonable and includes spaying or neutering. I recently helped with pulling a dog from there for a rescue and they were excellent to work with.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Stunning boy!!!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Still listed!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Another bump for the playful Zorro!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Still listed!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Anybody for Zorro?? He is a beauty!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

















Just spoke to Tara at the shelter...Zorro was supposed to be put down today, but she gave him an extra day. The shelter is beyond full. He will be PTS tomorrow.









They are guessing his age at around 4 yrs. He is a big boy, 87 pounds. She said he is very sweet and absolutely loves people. Zorro is a great communicator...he likes to talk. Walks ok on a leash. He does better with female dogs than male dogs. Not good with cats or livestock. She is surprised nobody has come looking for him, as he seems like a nice healthy dog.

Pull fee for rescues is $10, and that includes the Dhlpp and dewormer. 

They can hold for a few days if they get rescue commitment. 


Please is there anybody to help Zorro??


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

OH NO. . . poor Zorro. If anyone is able to help Zorro I'll be glad to help pull him.. the shelter is about 35 miles from me. The last dog I helped with from this shelter had a rescue that chose to pay the going adoption fee and the shelter transported it to the local vet's for spaying/neutering and will pick it back up to return it to the shelter if needed to hold briefly pending transport. The vet was also VERY reasonable on the additional vetting needed (HW,KC,HC, etc) 
ANyone ??? We have a kennels in Beckley. Also a kennels in Bluefield area that boards at good rates. I'll help to get him into boarding if needed ...........


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

FORRUGER...please clear out your PM's. Thanks!!!!

Bump!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

WOW, he is just stunning!!! If I weren't traveling to NC so much lately, I would foster him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

DONE! Sorry, I didn't realize it was full.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Zorro is supposed to be picked up tomorrow...he should be safe. I e-mailed some friends in rescue yesterday (they are not on the board)...and they found a place for him. The lady who is getting him has already spoken to the shelter, and they will hold him for her. I'll call tomorrow to confirm he is safe. This handsome boy will get another chance at a happy life!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

That is GREAT news! Please keep us posted.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*








THAT'S GREAT NEWS!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*



> Originally Posted By: VSnapZorro is supposed to be picked up tomorrow...he should be safe. I e-mailed some friends in rescue yesterday (they are not on the board)...and they found a place for him. The lady who is getting him has already spoken to the shelter, and they will hold him for her. I'll call tomorrow to confirm he is safe. This handsome boy will get another chance at a happy life!


TY TY TY!!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

Is he safe yet?!?! Crosses paws!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*















Zorro is safe!! He was picked up today by a very nice woman who drove over from Virginia to get him. She says he is an absolutely magnificent boy, his pictures did not do him justice! Hopefully I will get some new pictures in a couple of days. He was riding comfortably in the crate when I spoke to her. She said the ladies at the shelter were wonderful to work with, and that it was a very nice facility. Happy days for Zorro!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Fayetteville WV-Zorro, black adult male*

I just finished talking with Shirley (the lady who picked up Zorro) and she said if Zorro was a human, he would be Denzel Washington! 

Apparently he is quite the lover boy. She is going to get him neutered next week (apparently he is also quite the studly sort of fellow!) and then will start working with him on training. 

Shirley is an amazing woman and a good friend of VGSRs.


----------

